# Visited the official John Browning gun museum in Utah today.Got some 1911 pics for ya



## MisterB (May 6, 2007)

Bought my first 1911 this week. Fell in love with it. Looked up the history of the gun, only to find that John Browning was born and raised in Utah, where he made the first 1911. I live about an hour from Ogden, Utah. I then found that there is a John Browning gun museum in Ogden. Had to go, and I'm glad I did. I took some pics of 1911's for you (including what they claim to be the very first 1911).


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

There's no doubt about it MisterB he was a genius at making pistols. I sure would love to go there someday.

Best,Baldy.


----------



## MisterB (May 6, 2007)

Baldy said:


> There's no doubt about it MisterB he was a genius at making pistols. I sure would love to go there someday.
> 
> Best,Baldy.


Yeah, it was pretty cool. He was actually good at anything he did. They had rifles, shotguns, machine guns, aircraft guns, etc. on display that he designed. They even had some indian mocasins that he made when he was like 12 years old. Looked perfect. Apparently at one time he thought of being a cobbler. Glad he changed direction...

They also had his workshop on display. Here's a pic.


----------

